# Regarding problems with your Kindle Fire and KFHD



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

This morning was the second time my KFhd has beome unresponsive.  Ever happen to you?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

By Reset do you mean "Reset to factory defaults"? Also, is this survey intended to include the original Fire?  If yes to both, then my answer is no. If it means a restart (shutdown) due to an unresponsive Fire, then my answer would be yes.


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

Do you mean a reset or a restart? Very different. 

Most problems are resolved with a restart (holding the power button in about 20-25 seconds until it completely shuts down and then pressing the power button again to reboot). Not uncommon at all if you use the device a lot or have one or more apps that are buggy.

A reset means restoring the factory settings. Very uncommon and usually unnecessary (even when Amazon customer service tries to get you to do it to solve a problem).


----------



## Sage (Dec 29, 2010)

I've had no problems with my Fire HD becoming unresponsive, but I have experienced the popping noise when unlocking the screen several times.  The last incident was about a week ago so I reset the device a couple of times and so far haven't experienced the popping sound again.  This issue has been commonly reported and I'm hopeful a software update will fix the problem.


----------



## Sage (Dec 29, 2010)

Ooops, correct....to clarify my post....I meant I restarted the device to see if it would help with the popping noise.


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

I think of *resetting* to restore to factory defaults as a *reboot*. If I'm *restarting*, as I described because of an unresponsive touch screen then that's my idea of a restart.

I know the sematics are not interchangeable and I apologize for the confusion.


----------



## Bellaluna (May 15, 2011)

Sage said:


> I've had no problems with my Fire HD becoming unresponsive, but I have experienced the popping noise when unlocking the screen several times. The last incident was about a week ago so I reset the device a couple of times and so far haven't experienced the popping sound again. This issue has been commonly reported and I'm hopeful a software update will fix the problem.


I've had this problem, also. I haven't tried a reset, I wasn't sure if just I was experiencing the problem. Hmm, maybe I too should report it to Amazon.


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmmm, I've been hearing a popping noise as well.  Guess I'll have to stay tuned to KB for the answer!


----------



## Finished (Feb 14, 2009)

omnibus34 said:


> I think of *resetting* to restore to factory defaults as a *reboot*. If I'm *restarting*, as I described because of an unresponsive touch screen then that's my idea of a restart.
> 
> I know the sematics are not interchangeable and I apologize for the confusion.


Now, I am really confused. A "restart" is commonly referred to as a "reboot", that is, turning the computer or device off for a complete shutdown (not "hibernating" or "sleeping"), then on again. You seem to be indicating that your survey is about whether people have had to "restart" their Fires, not whether they have had to "reset" their Fires to the factory defaults. In that case, I doubt if any computer or computer-based device has been invented that does not require an occasional "restart". If it happens often, it usually means that there is a problem with an app or other software, often because a particular software program did not install properly or because two or more programs are in conflict and therefore are not compatible.

Bottom line, if your survey is about restarts, the response will probably be that 100% of medium to heavy Fire users (or android, Windows, or even Sacred Fruit users) will have had to do a restart of their devices or computers. If it is about resets, very few people should have had the problem. If a reset is required more than once and you haven't done anything unusual, it means it is time to call Amazon customer service.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I've only had to restart my KFHD a handful of times, usually from gaming when the device gets too hot - this popping noise is new to me though - sounds worrying!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, I think I did a restart on my Fire once because it had gotten sluggish.  That was holding the button until it asked if I wanted to turn it off, saying 'yes', and then turning it back on about 10 seconds later.  That was on the original Fire and I don't believe I've done so yet on the HD except when I accidentally held the button too long and figured, 'what the heck, probably time to clear out the stray bits and bites anyway'.  So I let it turn itself off and restarted it.

I have never had to 'reset to factory defaults' (which is a specific settings option under 'device' when you pull down the top drop down menu and tap 'more'.)


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

docmama28 said:


> Hmmm, I've been hearing a popping noise as well. Guess I'll have to stay tuned to KB for the answer!


I had one Fire HD replaced because of the popping noice....and within 5 minutes of using the new one, POP....UGGGGGGG


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's my experience so far....I've had the original Kindle Fire since November of last year.  For the first few months, everything was OK.  Then every so often (maybe once a month or so?) I'd have to do a restart--meaning, the Fire would freeze in the middle of running an app, surfing on the internet, etc. and I'd have to press the power button for a few seconds for it to turn completely off, then turn it on again.  Otherwise the Fire would be totally unresponsive to any touch commands whatsoever.  

I've had the Fire for almost a year now, and in the past few months I've had to do these restarts more frequently, about a few times per month now.  I don't really mind it, though.  I figure it comes with the territory--cheaper priced tablet and all.  Because I also have an iPad2 that I've had for longer, and I've had to do a restart on it only once.  Just once, ever!  And I use both very frequently on a daily basis.  The only difference--and this may be the kicker--is that the Kindle Fire is really my 10 year old daughter's, and my 1 year old likes to use it, too   .  (And I use it as well, mostly for reading in bed at night.)  But my 1 year old likes to use my iPad as well   (actually, more than the Kindle Fire, to my dismay LOL) and I still haven't had to restart it yet, since she's been using it, too.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

I have had to restart my Fire HD 4 times in the last 3 days. It makes a crackle sound from the speakers and then there is no sound. If I restart it, the audio is then fine. I think mine is going to have to go back though.


----------



## khrunner (Mar 16, 2009)

If we are talking about rebooting the Fire HD, I find I'm doing that more often than I did with the original Fire. I can live with it if it's not a sign of something Gone Terribly Wrong.   I was traveling over the weekend without my laptop, so I was doing more surfing than I usually do on the HD. I ended up rebooting a couple of times when things got sluggish. Honestly though, I think a large part of the sluggishness was the wifi at the motel. At some points, it slowed to a speed best described as glacial. Since this occurred in the evening, I figured someone was streaming video. It speeded back up later on. In the meantime, I just read a good book (on the HD, of course). I'm liking this little thing a whole lot.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A couple of observations:

Sluggishness can be because the memory is overtaxed, or the wireless connection is.  Be sure you don't have too many things running in the background at the same time.  I think constantly switching between apps coupled with video d/l and/or other internet usage is going to tax all but a virtually empty Fire.  Also, though the HD has twice the memory of the Fire, if you have just a few videos you may be over half full -- which means there's less memory left available for the OS to use when it has to move stuff around.

If you're experiencing sluggishness, you can go to the settings tab, go to more, and applications, and silk and clear the cache.  You can also, in the applications section, see what applications are running. . .might be some that you didn't know are still on and that you don't want on. Forcing them to stop and/or clearing the cache there can help too.


----------

